# FelonE's Protein Sparing Modified Fasting (PSMF) Log



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right so after doing a bit of research on the interweb and seeing other people having great success with this I thought I'd give it a go.

Been reading Lyle Mcdonalds book The Rapid Fat Loss Handbook which explains every detail involved. If you haven't read this book I highly recommend it.

Okay,so to work out how many calories of protein I'll be consuming I'll take my body weight(202lbs) and detract my rough fat levels. So atm I'm roughly 12-13% bf, which is about 26lbs of fat. Taken away from 202lbs and my lbm(roughly) is 176lbs.

Now I'll multiply 176lbs by 1.5 to get my protein requirement, which is 264g of protein.

264g of protein is 1056 calories.

The protein sources I'm going to use for this are Tuna,Egg Whites,Whey.You can eat other sources but I'm going to keep it extremely simple.

As for carbohydrates I'll be eating as much non starchy veggies as I like.

I will be taking one tablespoonful of Flaxseed oil a day.

Meal 1 - 2 Scoops of Whey 80 with water.

Meal 2 - 12 egg Whites.

Meal 3 - 2 Scoops of Whey 80 with water.

Meal 4 - 2 Tins of tuna.

Total Calories-1230

Macros Protein-270g Carbs-10g Fat-10g

I will be having a full diet break every 12 days, just eating high carb maintenance calories for 2 full days.

So that's the diet sorted. For the training i will stick at my current 5 day split but reign in the volume a bit and probably drop cardio,we'll see.

So that's basically it.

My aim for this is to get around 8% bf and then maintain.

Also I'll be taking a multi-vit,Omega 3 fish oil,500mg test,50mg winstrol,taurine,glucosamine sulphate. I take all of these daily anyway.

@andyhuggins @coke @TommyBananas


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

In buddy. I can't comment on the gear as I know **** all about it. The macros look low but that is all part of the experiment. Let's get the party started mate.


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

Smash it


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Interesting stuff. When I went very low carbs even with flackseed I felt like shvt. Got well constipated and when I did actually go it hurt like fvck. Good luck anyway will be goid to see how you get on


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

1230kcals?!?!?! My 5yr old has more lol.

Good luck though, should be interesting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> 1230kcals?!?!?! My 5yr old has more lol.
> 
> Good luck though, should be interesting


Lol it's gonna be character building.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mlydon said:


> good luck 1:


Cheers


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

run the figures again with a BF of 15% mate


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This is going to be pretty epic.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> run the figures again with a BF of 15% mate


Why?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> This is going to be pretty epic.


It's going to be hard lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why?


I`m no good at maths, not having a go, just saying its more realistic to say your either 10% or 15%


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

In mate, smash it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> run the figures again with a BF of 15% mate


Why don't you run them and let @FelonE know the results?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Why don't you run them and let @FelonE know the results?


why dont you mind your own fvcking business?


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Im in bud , interested in seeing how far you get , takes some willpower this one like , best of luck:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> why dont you mind your own fvcking business?


Now, Now touchy. LOL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Shall we disregard @saxondale and move on to the subject matter.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I am in @FelonE x2


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Shall we disregard @saxondale and move on to the subject matter.


He'd already been disregarded mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> He'd already been disregarded mate.


SWEET buddy LOL.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> He'd already been disregarded mate.


no worries, like I said - I`m sht at maths and just wondered what the calorie spread was.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

in, good luck with it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> no worries, like I said - I`m sht at maths and just wondered what the calorie spread was.


As you said "you are **** at maths" so fcuk off"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay I don't want petty squabbling on here. It's a log,don't want it filled up with pages of arguing. Cheers people.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Okay I don't want petty squabbling on here. It's a log,don't want it filled up with pages of arguing. Cheers people.


Fair play mate. Totally respect that.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. Totally respect that.


Thank you


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

In for results


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jon.B said:


> In for results


Hopefully I don't look anorexic after haha.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

In! I may even copy you if you don't go mad!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> In! I may even copy you if you don't go mad!


I'll log every day so you can judge mate. I'm not of sound mental health anyway lol.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'll log every day so you can judge mate. I'm not of sound mental health anyway lol.


Best way to be


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 1

Ok so here we go.

Just had my first meal of 2 scoops of whey with water,really wish I didn't order the unflavoured one cos it's fvcking rank with water.

Got all my supps down,forgot to say I'll still be taking my fat burner everyday purely because it helps kill my appetite and gives me more energy in the gym.

I'll be hitting Lidls soon to buy 6 boxes of 15 eggs for the week. Jiinx is gonna love me cos I scramble the yolks for her.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Putting up pics as of now and after the 12 days?


Yeah I will in a bit :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Should be interesting, best of luck :thumbup1:


Thank you,gonna be challenging no doubt lol.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

never heard of this before , now ive read some what made you decide to try this diet and cut so fast ? , from the little ive read its a modified atkins diet with the fats removed?

- some people say its worked well others say they felt like **** , if you are on PCT (i cant rem where you are in your cycle) - removing fats from your diet will hinder your recovery .

.....or i may be talking bollocks and have read the wrong diet - its early :tongue: , good luck either way


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What do you reckon you'll achieve in 12 days with this?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smitch said:


> What do you reckon you'll achieve in 12 days with this?


I'm not running it for 12 days,running it for as long as it takes to get me where I want mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Before pics,no filters or flattering lighting.

View attachment 165247
View attachment 165248
View attachment 165249
View attachment 165250


Ignore the dog lead hanging from the wall in my leg pic lol looks like I've got a black tampon hanging out my ar$e.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

In on this, might have a look at that book as well actually, starting my cut next week so be good to be armed with some more ideas if I wanna change things.

Good luck boh, don't starve to death.


----------



## CW7 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sweet mate, look forward to seeing results


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Before pics,no filters or flattering lighting.
> 
> View attachment 165247
> View attachment 165248
> ...


These from today mate, tan needs topping up still lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm not running it for 12 days,running it for as long as it takes to get me where I want mate.


Fvck that, I'd starve!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> These from today mate, tan needs topping up still lol


Yeah just took em. The lighting in my house is fvcking terrible,that's why I don't like taking pics here. I always look small and pasty haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Fvck that, I'd starve!


I'm not a big eater naturally anyway.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'm not a big eater naturally anyway.


Well I wish you luck.

I would last about a day, tops.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Well I wish you luck.
> 
> I would last about a day, tops.


Cheers mate.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Good luck with this mate, In the nicest possible way I think you'll need it coz that'd fvcking kill me lol.

I've just had about 1200 cals for my breakfast !

As ever I'm sure you'll nail it.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

What will your macros be on the 12th day, also what will the macros be?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Good luck with this mate, In the nicest possible way I think you'll need it coz that'd fvcking kill me lol.
> 
> I've just had about 1200 cals for my breakfast !
> 
> As ever I'm sure you'll nail it.


You know me mate if I'm gonna do it I'll do it properly lol. Be prepared for the after pics of me looking like Gillian Mckeith haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> What will your macros be on the 12th day, also what will the macros be?


The macros are in the first post mate. The 12th and 13th day will be carbing up,dunno the macros.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> The macros are in the first post mate. The 12th and 13th day will be carbing up,dunno the macros.


I saw the macros for the first 12 days. Calories were really low  will u add any cardio?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> I saw the macros for the first 12 days. Calories were really low  will u add any cardio?


That's the whole point of it mate lol. No cardio no.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's the whole point of it mate lol. No cardio no.


Cool. I followed a 1200 cal diet for a couple weeks with an hr post workout incline walk for a couple weeks and looked like an aids victim. Will keep an eye on this experiment


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

You can buy bottles of egg whites from makro dirt cheap, might be worth considering when your dog's farts start stinking!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in mate, purely out of interest. Could never do it myself, i'd be fvcking starving. I like the idea of no cardio though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> Cool. I followed a 1200 cal diet for a couple weeks with an hr post workout incline walk for a couple weeks and looked like an aids victim. Will keep an eye on this experiment


Was that natty?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

tigerdel said:


> You can buy bottles of egg whites from makro dirt cheap, might be worth considering when your dog's farts start stinking!


A few times I've let rip and the Mrs is like has that fvcking dog farted again?lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

shauny13 said:


> I'm in mate, purely out of interest. Could never do it myself, i'd be fvcking starving. I like the idea of no cardio though.


I'm actually cutting well anyway atm just interested what will happen on this.


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Was that natty?


At the time I was, stupidly trying something like that. What a fool


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Flaxmans said:


> At the time I was, stupidly trying something like that. What a fool


This already answers what my question was going to be haha.

Good luck OP, I struggle eating less than 2000 calories a day, crazy will power!


----------



## JwaR (Jan 7, 2015)

Good luck bro. I know I'd be waking up with hunger pains every night and give up after a 12 hours lol


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm out, as usual... 

Be good to see the after pics.

Be careful you don't turn into Zyzz, merkle will be so fvcking jealous


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Buy some fvcking new boxer shorts will you!:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

in

Good luck with it mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Sorry for your losses


Don't jump the gun just yet my friend I've been known to go against the grain and prove a few people wrong.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Buy some fvcking new boxer shorts will you!:laugh:


I take a lot of pics so inevitably i'm gonna have the same ones on in some pics.

Worry about yourself mate not me.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I take a lot of pics so inevitably i'm gonna have the same ones on in some pics.
> 
> Worry about yourself mate not me.


Just joking mate.....lack of carbs making you touchy already ? :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Just joking mate.....lack of carbs making you touchy already ? :tongue:


Lol yep. Gonna apologise in advance to everyone for the next however long.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol yep. Gonna apologise in advance to everyone for the next however long.


Don't want you going all TommyBananas on us.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> Don't want you going all TommyBananas on us.


Tommy's ok it's Sax I don't wanna end up like.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Interested doing this for 2 weeks prior to starting cycle. Will follow


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

monkeez said:


> Don't want you going all TommyBananas on us.


Hey man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had meal 2 - 12 egg whites with black pepper on,didn't touch the sides ffs lol.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

In

and good luck


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate, should be interesting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> In
> 
> and good luck


Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> In mate, should be interesting


Should be mate. I haven't actually got too much fat to lose so hopefully it flies off.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Big up the lidls massive,

Good luck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Big up the lidls massive,
> 
> Good luck


Lol,cheers mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Tommy's ok it's Sax I don't wanna end up like.


bald?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> bald?


Miserable


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Does this mean no packs of biscuits for 12 days? mg:

Sounds challenging but you definitely have the determination for it... Good luck!!

I'll be watching h34r:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stormborn91 said:


> Does this mean no packs of biscuits for 12 days? mg:
> 
> Sounds challenging but you definitely have the determination for it... Good luck!!
> 
> I'll be watching h34r:


Sure does. Roll on the refeed lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Miserable


I was miserable when I had hair mate.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds miserable as sin. Hopefully your end look is worth enduring this  stronger willed than I!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Sounds miserable as sin. Hopefully your end look is worth enduring this  stronger willed than I!!


Nothing good comes easy bruv.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

You should be used to having 1200 cals a day mate with being an ex con! Some of the **** we got in stoke heath must have totalled 100cals max for a main meal!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

No idea why you're dieting though mate, you're already lean.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> You should be used to having 1200 cals a day mate with being an ex con! Some of the **** we got in stoke heath must have totalled 100cals max for a main meal!


Lol on my last sentence I was on mood stabilisers and anti-pyschotics and put on a lot of fat. At the end I was in HMP Bullingdon and they had a cardio room at the end of the landing,with a couple of rowers,bikes and sh1t in.

Anyhoo four months from being released i thought fvck getting out looking like this so I stopped my meds(had about 4hrs sleep that week) gave up smoking and studied nutrition/weightlifting books from the library.

Every meal time I'd ask for just a little bit of rice or potatoes or whatever carbs it was that day,my mate worked on the servery so he'd hook me up with extra chicken etc. I'd split my meals in half and eat 6 times a day instead of 3 lol.

I set up a little cell workout using a net bag filled up with full of 1 litre bottles,had an ab workout I did every day and a cardio routine consisting of star jumps etc. I'd do this every day too.

Every association when people were playing pool etc I'd take my stereo in the cardio room and a few of us would hit it hard.

No word of a lie the change was so dramatic that I had people asking me to set plans up for them too.

lost 2 and a half stone and gained a bit of muscle.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> No idea why you're dieting though mate, you're already lean.


Want to get leaner lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 165259
View attachment 165260


Me when I was fat lol.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Any drugs?

Crash diets just eat muscle, you will end up looking worse in my opinion


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jayDP said:


> Any drugs?
> 
> Crash diets just eat muscle, you will end up looking worse in my opinion


test/winny.How do you know i will end up looking worse?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

FelonE said:


> test/winny.How do you know i will end up looking worse?


I don't know, am just guessing

But I seen ppl crash diet b4 with out drugs an have looked awful, end up with loose skin, an lose a lot muscle an tightness, there body fat goes down but they look worse.

I'm in though, interested in the results, good luck


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jayDP said:


> I don't know, am just guessing
> 
> But I seen ppl crash diet b4 with out drugs an have looked awful, end up with loose skin, an lose a lot muscle an tightness, there body fat goes down but they look worse.
> 
> I'm in though, interested in the results, good luck


You've never seen me do it though lol. Not every one's the same my friend. I'm lean already so don't think loose skin will be an issue haha.

Cheers.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not too worried about loose skin tbh.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Im interested to see how severely your strength changes. U considered running T3 wih slightly higher Cals instead?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

After reading the book a bit, it seems like my cutting plan is a mash-up of this diet and the 5:2 diet :laugh: I thought I was really going my own way with it as well haha. I reckon as the cut progresses and I need to drop more calories, the diet will gradually descend into a diet very similar to this, probably with higher fats though because I'll be on T3 anyway. So basically a keto diet I suppose :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

troponin said:


> Im interested to see how severely your strength changes. U considered running T3 wih slightly higher Cals instead?


I've been on a 1000 calorie deficit for a few weeks and strength is just as good,have even set pbs. No I haven't mate cos I'm doing Psmf.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

jayDP said:


> I don't know, am just guessing
> 
> But I seen ppl crash diet b4 with out drugs an have looked awful, end up with loose skin, an lose a lot muscle an tightness, there body fat goes down but they look worse.
> 
> I'm in though, interested in the results, good luck


If it was me I'd run a short course of Dbol or Anadrol right at the end to get some fullness going again. But then, I'd be going straight into a cruise, might not be such an effective method if PCTing straight after. Could still be worth a shout though.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Not too worried about loose skin tbh.


shoot me if you want mate - but your not lean there?

your maths is way out.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> shoot me if you want mate - but your not lean there?
> 
> your maths is way out.


I'm not lean? Ok. If you look at what I said I did say all the figures are rough guesses. If I'm not lean I must be fat then. Either way makes no odds to me.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I'm not lean? Ok. If you look at what I said I did say all the figures are rough guesses. If I'm not lean I must be fat then. Either way makes no odds to me.


just saying your eating less than you need to mate by using too low a figure.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> just saying your eating less than you need to mate by using too low a figure.


Ok.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck mate, better not win the New Years comp you bastard :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> shoot me if you want mate - but your not lean there?
> 
> your maths is way out.


not lean?

wish I was that fooking fat!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> not lean?
> 
> wish I was that fooking fat!


I didnt say he was fat - go score points elsewhere.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> not lean?
> 
> wish I was that fooking fat!


He's just one of those people that likes to try and knock people that are putting in work, while doing fvck all himself. Some people are talkers and some people are doers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I didnt say he was fat - go score points elsewhere.


Go and irritate somewhere else. I didn't ask for your input,nor do I need it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Go and irritate somewhere else. I didn't ask for your input,nor do I need it.


its the net mate, you get it whever you want it or not.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> its the net mate, you get it whever you want it or not.


Look this is a log for other people to see my experience doing this and hopefully it'll help a person or two. Whether it's by doing what I'm doing or seeing that they shouldn't do it how I have. My plan is set. Please go troll somewhere else.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

The point of PSMF is to go as low calories as possible anyway; it's a short term drop bodyfat diet really. Upping the calories would just slow the process.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> The point of PSMF is to go as low calories as possible anyway; it's a short term drop bodyfat diet really. Upping the calories would just slow the process.


In terms of psmf my cals are quite high.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> In terms of psmf my cals are quite high.


I was more just referring to the point of upping them like saxondale said would just bee counter-productive


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I was more just referring to the point of upping them like saxondale said would just bee counter-productive


I was agreeing with you lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I was agreeing with you lol.


I know I know, nvm the internet is too complicated to talk lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I know I know, nvm the internet is too complicated to talk lol


Lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Look obese from here mate. Must be your mirror or your deluded. Defo a fat cvnt :tongue:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Look obese from here mate. Must be your mirror or your deluded. Defo a fat cvnt :tongue:


Lol I'm Shallow Hal.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I tried PSMF at 600 cals, could only last 2 days before I gave into allure of pizza hut lol. Good luck.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> I tried PSMF at 600 cals, could only last 2 days before I gave into allure of pizza hut lol. Good luck.


I'm def gonna give it my best shot lol. I love pizza mmm drool


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm def gonna give it my best shot lol. I love pizza mmm drool


How long are you going to do the diet for?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> How long are you going to do the diet for?


Until I get to about 8-9% bf. Not that I'm chasing that number but that's the look I'm going for.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Until I get to about 8-9% bf. Not that I'm chasing that number but that's the look I'm going for.


I've got the same goal, will be starting at 600 cals tomorrow, will probably go on for 5 weeks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> I've got the same goal, will be starting at 600 cals tomorrow, will probably go on for 5 weeks.


Best of luck mate,stay strong :beer:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Best of luck mate,stay strong :beer:


Thanks. It's the first week or so that's the hardest apparently, after that it's not as bad. I'll try and stay away from Pizza Hut this time lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> Thanks. It's the first week or so that's the hardest apparently, after that it's not as bad. I'll try and stay away from Pizza Hut this time lol


You're not doing it alone mate,I'll be craving food with ya haha.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I didnt say he was fat - go score points elsewhere.


score points?

so being an idiot is a game to you!

OK whatever


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Seems well thought out mate, and looking pretty lean as it is too.

You'll grow like a mofo when choose to ramp kcals/AAS up and go on an all out bulk.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Doing something quite similar myself mate. Dropped to 1200 cals and am running DNP and t3. Whilst my shoulder is injured I am planning on dropping all the fat I can.

Sadly my end result after 3 weeks is probably to be as lean as you are now. But that will do for me! Keep us posted though. I'm struggling big time with the cals at the moment. Craving stuff I don't even like.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> Doing something quite similar myself mate. Dropped to 1200 cals and am running DNP and t3. Whilst my shoulder is injured I am planning on dropping all the fat I can.
> 
> Sadly my end result after 3 weeks is probably to be as lean as you are now. But that will do for me! Keep us posted though. I'm struggling big time with the cals at the moment. Craving stuff I don't even like.


It's def not gonna be easy mate, especially on training days. Today hasn't been too bad but it's only day 1 lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> It's def not gonna be easy mate, especially on training days. Today hasn't been too bad but it's only day 1 lol.


You'll smash it mate, you're a focused individual so 12 days or more will be a breeze.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> You'll smash it mate, you're a focused individual so 12 days or more will be a breeze.


Cheers mate,appreciate it.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Do you have a training log? It would be interesting to see how your lifts change whilst on the diet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> Do you have a training log? It would be interesting to see how your lifts change whilst on the diet.


Yeah in my sig but while doing this I'll log my training here to keep it all together.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree mate - you will be fine. Love the idea of these short intense cuts. I love my food too much to deprive myself long term. But I can go through the pain for a bit to look sexy. With out tans we will be almost zyzz like mate, what we moth always dreamed off


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@FelonE when is the worst time for your cravings?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sammym said:


> I agree mate - you will be fine. Love the idea of these short intense cuts. I love my food too much to deprive myself long term. But I can go through the pain for a bit to look sexy. With out tans we will be almost zyzz like mate, what we moth always dreamed off


Yeah looking forward to seeing what I can achieve with a short fat blast. The things we put ourselves through eh lol. Vain [email protected] haha.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1230kcals is ridiculous lol your gonna be starving man and will probably feel awful after a while. Also wouldn't say your 12-13% either so you could do yourself a favour and eat more kcals! Do you have an active job? Also get some different flavoures of whey to keep it interesting haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @FelonE when is the worst time for your cravings?


I'd say post workout mate. Especially with the amount of volume I do but instead of loads of exercises and sets I'll keep it basic and intense while doing this.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I'd say post workout mate. Especially with the amount of volume I do but instead of loads of exercises and sets I'll keep it basic and intense while doing this.


You could always try structuring most of your food around that point to see if that helps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> 1230kcals is ridiculous lol your gonna be starving man and will probably feel awful after a while. Also wouldn't say your 12-13% either so you could do yourself a favour and eat more kcals! Do you have an active job? Also get some different flavoures of whey to keep it interesting haha


Some people are missing the point of this diet lol. I don't want to be eating more calories mate,it's a short extreme diet. I'm not too fussed about my bf atm it was a rough guess,it's where I'm aiming for that matters to me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> You could always try structuring most of your food around that point to see if that helps.


Yeah going to have the 12 egg whites post workout because that's the most filling meal.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yeah going to have the 12 egg whites post workout because that's the most filling meal.


Are you just mixing them in with a shake or cooking them mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Are you just mixing them in with a shake or cooking them mate?


Scrambled mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Some people are missing the point of this diet lol. I don't want to be eating more calories mate,it's a short extreme diet. I'm not too fussed about my bf atm it was a rough guess,it's where I'm aiming for that matters to me.


How long are you running it for? Don't think you've stated? Except a 2 day break every 12 days. Wasn't a dig about your bf it could do you well to eat a little bit more that's all 

What sort of kcals you aiming for after this diet? I'd imagine the rebound could be extreme if not controlled?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> How long are you running it for? Don't think you've stated? Except a 2 day break every 12 days. Wasn't a dig about your bf it could do you well to eat a little bit more that's all
> 
> What sort of kcals you aiming for after this diet? I'd imagine the rebound could be extreme if not controlled?


I'll keep it up until I get sub 10 percent mate. Lol I didn't take it as a dig. I've been eating 2100 cals for a few weeks nowand cutting for 5 weeks in total. Got a good few lbs to go so gonna blast this for a bit. When I get where I want I'll slowly ramp up cals and introduce high volume/cardio again.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

My maintenance is around 3400 so what you are doing would kill me.

Good luck mate I'll be interesting to see the results


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

monkeez said:


> My maintenance is around 3400 so what you are doing would kill me.
> 
> Good luck mate I'll be interesting to see the results


When I weighed myself the other day I was 202lbs. Might be a little less now. I'd imagine my maintenance us somewhere around 3000_3200


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

@FelonE how's day one ended? I'm tempted to give this a shot, was going to start keto Monday but might see what I can do in a 25 day of this, fcuk all them egg whites though I'll have turkey slices lok


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

tigerdel said:


> @FelonE how's day one ended? I'm tempted to give this a shot, was going to start keto Monday but might see what I can do in a 25 day of this, fcuk all them egg whites though I'll have turkey slices lok


Got through day 1 ok mate. Couple of times I thought about eating biscuits but I didn't lol. Drank 4 litres of water which helped a bit. Just gonna take it day by day. I definitely wouldn't do this if I was natty cos I'd waste away.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DAY 2

Just weighed in at 14stone 4lbs(200lbs)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had my breakfast of 2 scoops of whey in water. The Mrs is cooking a roast today lol she said she feels guilty eating it when i can't, I said it's my choice not to though crack on mate.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Had my breakfast of 2 scoops of whey in water. The Mrs is cooking a roast today lol she said she feels guilty eating it when i can't, I said it's my choice not to though crack on mate.


Doesn't it say in the handbook to have your shakes around workouts?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> Doesn't it say in the handbook to have your shakes around workouts?


Yeah but I don't train on weekends so don't wanna wake everyone up making eggs. The fvcking dog'll be down here like a shot haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

How I'm looking this morning.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fcuk this crazy diet get some t3 and dnp and shovel carbs in and get lean quicker haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk this crazy diet get some t3 and dnp and shovel carbs in and get lean quicker haha


Lol. What bf would you say I look there mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling the hunger atm lol.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Stay strong felon!!! Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dumdum said:


> Stay strong felon!!! Lol


Lol I will,promise.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Should bang some ECA in mate, suppressed appetite


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Should bang some ECA in mate, suppressed appetite


Or a dhacks Ultraburn, who cares that it turns you into a one inch wonder:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm taking a fat burner that kills my appetite anyway but can still feel that my belly is empty lol. Just had meal 2 of 12 egg whites scrambled. Had a headache all day so far, not sure if it's related to this but my eyes are aching.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just googled it and headaches can happen when on very low carbs due to not replenishing sodium so will add a bit of salt to my tuna later.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Lol. What bf would you say I look there mate?


Not an expert myself mate plus I can't see your back or legs but probably around 15+% area. Hard to tell unless got whole body pic.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Just googled it and headaches can happen when on very low carbs due to not replenishing sodium so will add a bit of salt to my tuna later.


I think the headaches plus other sides are gonna kick in soon mate, I honestly can't see this being healthy at all. I don't mean to sound negative and I don't know you but a little worried for you tbh. Hopefully you'll smash it and have good results though!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Not an expert myself mate plus I can't see your back or legs but probably around 15+% area. Hard to tell unless got whole body pic.


Ok. Def wouldn't say I'm over 15.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I think the headaches plus other sides are gonna kick in soon mate, I honestly can't see this being healthy at all. I don't mean to sound negative and I don't know you but a little worried for you tbh. Hopefully you'll smash it and have good results though!


I'll be ok mate.....hopefully lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How's the tanning going?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> How's the tanning going?


It's getting there mate. The Mrs is a lot browner than me so gonna up dose tomorrow lol.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not sure where this OVER estimation of bodyfat always comes from, but you're not 15% - 13ish imo.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I'm not sure where this OVER estimation of bodyfat always comes from, but you're not 15% - 13ish imo.


That's what i thought mate tbh.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That's what i thought mate tbh.


I've seen people have Dexa scans etc (not 100% accurate, nothing is) but he looked about 17% and the results came back as 11, and it was explained that everywhere except his torso was lean and he had loose skin, and stored fat weirdly etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd say i'm closer to the 10-12 than the 15.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

the nearest you can say to visually is 5% blocks - 10. 15 or 20% etc anything else your just kidding yourself, or in this case eating far less than you should be.

I`ll fvck off again now.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:



> View attachment 165346
> 
> 
> I'd say i'm closer to the 10-12 than the 15.


That is the worst picture ever though, the lighting, photoshops, angles etc - none of those pictures are 'really' accurate.

Don't worry about it either way mate, you've got the mindset to get lean as you want to anyway, so even if you're 20% - you'll get there anyway bud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

What does it matter what your current % is? The aim is to look a certain way. Lower cals will make it happen faster. I don't care if I have a bf % of 30 if I look the way I want.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah tbh i'm not too worried about the number,just how I look. I could be 20% if that's what i want to look like.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

sammym said:


> What does it matter what your current % is? The aim is to look a certain way. Lower cals will make it happen faster. I don't care if I have a bf % of 30 if I look the way I want.


This


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

How many calorie deficit do you think you're in?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> How many calorie deficit do you think you're in?


About 2000


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right much as i hate to admit it lol this is too much for me. Felt like sh1t all day,heads banging and eyes are hurting. there's no way i'm gonna be able to train all week feeling like this and rather than be stubborn and mess myself up I'm gonna call it a day. In fact I'm calling it a day on my whole cut and gonna switch to maintenance. Feel free to say i told you so etc lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Right much as i hate to admit it lol this is too much for me. Felt like sh1t all day,heads banging and eyes are hurting. there's no way i'm gonna be able to train all week feeling like this and rather than be stubborn and mess myself up I'm gonna call it a day. In fact I'm calling it a day on my whole cut and gonna switch to maintenance. Feel free to say i told you so etc lol.


I'm not smug like that lol like I said just seemed crazy and dangerous, plus you'd be bored out of your mind with them same foods lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> I'm not smug like that lol like I said just seemed crazy and dangerous, plus you'd be bored out of your mind with them same foods lol


Lol I gave it a shot but I feel sick. Just gonna slowly up my cals now.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Right much as i hate to admit it lol this is too much for me. Felt like sh1t all day,heads banging and eyes are hurting. there's no way i'm gonna be able to train all week feeling like this and rather than be stubborn and mess myself up I'm gonna call it a day. In fact I'm calling it a day on my whole cut and gonna switch to maintenance. Feel free to say i told you so etc lol.


Give it another day, just to see if the sides go away. I don't want to be alone in this lol.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Good call mate, if it's going to **** you off and make you feel like crap and therefore actually reduce energy levels, what's the point? Looking good already mate imo.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> Give it another day, just to see if the sides go away. I don't want to be alone in this lol.


I'm not gonna be able to train mate. Feel weak as fvck


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'm not gonna be able to train mate. Feel weak as fvck


Blast some caffeine into your system. Atleast try and train and see how you go.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

notdorianyates said:


> Good call mate, if it's going to **** you off and make you feel like crap and therefore actually reduce energy levels, what's the point? Looking good already mate imo.


I'm normally good at sticking to diet etc but this is too much even for me lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> Give it another day, just to see if the sides go away. I don't want to be alone in this lol.


If I read it right your gonna eat 600kcals a day right?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm not gonna be able to train mate. Feel weak as fvck


Nope lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> If I read it right your gonna eat 600kcals a day right?


Good luck with that lol.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> If I read it right your gonna eat 600kcals a day right?


Yep half way through day one, I'v had about 350 cals so far.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Good luck with that lol.


It's fcuking ridiculous imo, how are you supposed to work, train, recover and mentally and physically function on less calories than a catwalk model lol just asking for muscle tissue to be eaten.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> Yep half way through day one, I'v had about 350 cals so far.


Lol What you eating daily?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> It's fcuking ridiculous imo, how are you supposed to work, train, recover and mentally and physically function on less calories than a catwalk model lol just asking for muscle tissue to be eaten.


It's just an experiment, I'll give it my best shot, if it doesn't work out then I'll do something else.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> It's fcuking ridiculous imo, how are you supposed to work, train, recover and mentally and physically function on less calories than a catwalk model lol just asking for muscle tissue to be eaten.


I agree. In theory I thought it sounded good but in practice it's a whole different ball game.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

At least U gave it a go mate


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Lol What you eating daily?


3 packs of dried haddock and two protein shakes.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I agree. In theory I thought it sounded good but in practice it's a whole different ball game.


Nice and simple- 300g protein, 150g carbs, 80g fats. Carbs pre and postworkout. Intense short heavy sessions to preserve muscle plus cardio and drugs. Nothing fancy and fat will drop off nicely and you'll still have energy. Works for me and a few others anyway lol



Yes said:


> 3 packs of dried haddock and two protein shakes.


Your kidding right?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Nice and simple- 300g protein, 150g carbs, 80g fats. Carbs pre and postworkout. Intense short heavy sessions to preserve muscle plus cardio and drugs. Nothing fancy and fat will drop off nicely and you'll still have energy. Works for me and a few others anyway lol
> 
> Your kidding right?


lol nope not kidding. As I said, it's an experiment just to see what happens. If I feel that it's just not worth it, i.e my lifts suffer greatly, or I just feel too sick to continue, then I'll stop. It's not really a big deal, mate.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes said:


> lol nope not kidding. As I said, it's an experiment just to see what happens. If I feel that it's just not worth it, i.e my lifts suffer greatly, or I just feel too sick to continue, then I'll stop. It's not really a big deal, mate.


Lol You won't be saying that in a few days mate  good luck though! Hope it works for you.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Lol You won't be saying that in a few days mate  good luck though! Hope it works for you.


Thanks man.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sat eating cake and custard lol.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

How long are you going to maintain for, then?


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

What? It's over already? Was looking forward to this.

Mate 1 day is poor! Just focus on the diet training should be 2x week. Low volume full body. Like the book states purely to try and retain LBM. No cardio either.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes said:


> How long are you going to maintain for, then?


Til my next blast. Still doing another few weeks on test and winny.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> What? It's over already? Was looking forward to this.
> 
> Mate 1 day is poor! Just focus on the diet training should be 2x week. Low volume full body. Like the book states purely to try and retain LBM. No cardio either.


It may be but that's itand training twice a week isn't gonna cut it for me. I'm a volume monster.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> At least U gave it a go mate


That's it mate. Never know til you try. A lot of armchair critics on here.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> That's it mate. Never know til you try. A lot of armchair critics on here.


what was your target calories a day mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's it mate. Never know til you try. A lot of armchair critics on here.


My cut starts this week, dreading it bulking much more fun


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> what was your target calories a day mate?


1200


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dam Paul thought you'd stick it out longer than that lol.

Anyways I think it was overkill anyway, your cutting just fine and that low cals would've killed your gym sessions.

Just stick to what your doing there's plenty of time especially if you ain't coming off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> My cut starts this week, dreading it bulking much more fun


My normal cut before this was fine,setting pbs etc in a 1000 cal deficit and felt great. I'm quite happy with how I look just wanted to see how far I could push myself. I think I'll maintain and fill out again and then then do a little cut/bulk before summer. Got a better base to start from now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Dam Paul thought you'd stick it out longer than that lol.
> 
> Anyways I think it was overkill anyway, your cutting just fine and that low cals would've killed your gym sessions.
> 
> Just stick to what your doing there's plenty of time especially if you ain't coming off


I did too mate, I'm good at dieting but this was a step too far for me. I've found my limit lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'd say post workout mate. Especially with the amount of volume I do but instead of loads of exercises and sets I'll keep it basic and intense while doing this.


I'm going the opposite way when I start mine next week hehe. Most of the time I train low volume and intense, but I'm going for a volume approach for most of my cut using Vince Gironda methods, mostly. Gonna be cutting for 12 weeks, doing 3 week blocks on each of the following:

8x8 training

6x6 training

Timed Volume Training

5x5 Gironda style training

The weights are basically gonna be getting heavier and heavier throughout the cycle and the volume lower, with more cardio gradually increased to keep the calorie-burning up. Dunno if I'm approaching it all wrong and should be going lighter and lighter with more volume as I go rather than starting lighter and going heavier. Just feels right :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> I'm going the opposite way when I start mine next week hehe. Most of the time I train low volume and intense, but I'm going for a volume approach for most of my cut using Vince Gironda methods, mostly. Gonna be cutting for 12 weeks, doing 3 week blocks on each of the following:
> 
> 8x8 training
> 
> ...


Good luck mate. I really thought it'd be quite easy but it ruined me after two days lol.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

FelonE said:


> It may be but that's itand training twice a week isn't gonna cut it for me. I'm a volume monster.


Fair enough, volume monsters just require a normal calorie deficit.

Psmf require massive reduction in volume.mleast u tried and learnt from it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> Fair enough, volume monsters just require a normal calorie deficit.
> 
> Psmf require massive reduction in volume.mleast u tried and learnt from it.


Gave it a go mate.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Gave it a go mate.


Mate you're lean enough to keep adding the mass and strength while you're on winnie - so I'd go into a small surplus still if I was you, but hey, I'm mental.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Mate you're lean enough to keep adding the mass and strength while you're on winnie - so I'd go into a small surplus still if I was you, but hey, I'm mental.


I might just do that mate. Winny is powerful stuff. Never set pbs on a big deficit before haha.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@Felon you gave it a go mate. Respect to you for that buddy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @Felon you gave it a go mate. Respect to you for that buddy.


Cheers mate. I've got a lot of respect for anyone who sticks it out cos it's a killer.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate. I've got a lot of respect for anyone who sticks it out cos it's a killer.


Yeah it can be a real mind-**** tbh.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good luck mate. I really thought it'd be quite easy but it ruined me after two days lol.


Thanks mate  Yeah it's quite a difference. Done high volume as well and they both ruin you in different ways lol. High volume makes me feel all shakey and brittle aferwards, and then sore as **** the next day haha. Low volume intensity training makes me feel more like I've been hit by a truck, afterwards and the next day :lol:

Both approaches seem like they should be easy before you try them. Before trying low volume routines, like when I watched Dorian Yates' training and decided to try it his way, you think, yeah, 10-15 sets and I'll be done, easy. But if you go balls-out to failure like you're supposed to, you're lying there at the end thinking, **** me I feel ill :lol: Whereas with high volume you might think, meh, the volume is high which will take care of the hypertrophy, so I don't need to put too much actual effort in... so you stop short of proper failure, and even then by the end you feel like you've been tasered repeatedly for an hour by the time you're finished :laugh: Especially if you're doing density/short rest routines like Vince Gironda's, it's like weight training and cardio all rolled into one lol.


----------

